# I just seen this!!!



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

I see Rachh has now left the forum!! Oh dear what ever happened! 

She has got in her signature:

"Left this forum because the majority of you are all old twts xoxoxoxo
enjoy growing wrinkles together" 

   You've just got to laugh!!!

Hope you all have a lovely day!! We got thunder and lightning here!! But dogs arent to bothered so its all good!!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> I see Rachh has now left the forum!! Oh dear what ever happened!
> 
> She has got in her signature:
> 
> ...


Oh dear i thought everything was ok and she was staying, its a shame, we have had a big storm this morning, its nice now though. xxx


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I haven't been on for a while what has happened to Rainy as well?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmm, well that's pleasant. Oh well, we tried to make her welcome and keep her here! Obviously we just wern't young enough - though I am very young at heart if not in body!

We had thunder too!


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Even old twts are useful 

We've had very heavy downpours here on and off. Its causing problems with SKy TV


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

sorry have to say i found Rachh very immature and not generally a welcome poster.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I have been reading several threads on here and i have seen a few peoples replies and in my opinion they were a little rude. They seemed to jump to conclusions and jump down peoples throats.

maybe the same happened with her and she got fed up lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

My internets keeps going funny and crashing because of the thunder is wiping it out! 

I think its more to do with a debate i had with her last night about Cesar Millian than everyone not welcoming her..i would'nt worry to much i think she will be back!!

Very rude comment though if i do say so myself!!! She was immature


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*   :001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin: hmy: :smilewinkgrin:

How very dare she pmsl, oh well another one gone..........or has she?????*


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

ladywiccana said:


> *   :001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin: hmy: :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> How very dare she pmsl, oh well another one gone..........or has she?????*


Im think she will be back!!!! 

She doesnt know im actually younger than her hahaa:001_tt2:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey! im not old! lol


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

I have to be the youngest here and dont feel unwelcome


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Cassies-mum said:


> I have to be the youngest here and dont feel unwelcome


wehey! how old are you?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Cassies-mum said:


> I have to be the youngest here and dont feel unwelcome


Thats nice to hear  I think this forum is very welcoming..I was and still am young when joined the forum!! I have got myself in to trouble but thats my fault :blushing: no one elses!!

Some people dont feel welcome and i think its more to the fact that they dont try and be friend people or dont get involved in certain threads unless its people they already know so know one else gets a chance to talk to them!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

People need to stop taking things that are said online so seriously. Whatever you say and read on a forum has to influence over your real life, it doesnt affect your day to day activities. Its all just words, posted by faceless entities.

If people are really that senstitive, then maybe online isnt the place for them. Life isnt all happy clappy, so why should a forum be any different?

We all have differing opinionsand views, and we should be able to voice them, even if it means someone may get a little offended.

Thay day the internet makes me physically upset, is the day i click the little red X, and never log back on again.

Im sorry, but i find all these "i dont think i can post here anymore" and "can someone delete my account" threads really rather pathetic. Dont log on. Simple.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> People need to stop taking things that are said online so seriously. Whatever you say and read on a forum has to influence over your real life, it doesnt affect your day to day activities. Its all just words, posted by faceless entities.
> 
> If people are really that senstitive, then maybe online isnt the place for them. Life isnt all happy clappy, so why should a forum be any different?
> 
> ...


to be honest, i totally agree.


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

im 13  filling the 10 now


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

How do you no she's left?





+


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I actually really like this site. Got some great advice and started talking to some great people


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> People need to stop taking things that are said online so seriously. Whatever you say and read on a forum has to influence over your real life, it doesnt affect your day to day activities. Its all just words, posted by faceless entities.
> 
> If people are really that senstitive, then maybe online isnt the place for them. Life isnt all happy clappy, so why should a forum be any different?
> 
> ...


I agree, rep given xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> People need to stop taking things that are said online so seriously. Whatever you say and read on a forum has to influence over your real life, it doesnt affect your day to day activities. Its all just words, posted by faceless entities.
> 
> If people are really that senstitive, then maybe online isnt the place for them. Life isnt all happy clappy, so why should a forum be any different?
> 
> ...


Well said


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

BORDIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
bordie! you can come out now
lol
DT


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> People need to stop taking things that are said online so seriously. Whatever you say and read on a forum has to influence over your real life, it doesnt affect your day to day activities. Its all just words, posted by faceless entities.
> 
> If people are really that senstitive, then maybe online isnt the place for them. Life isnt all happy clappy, so why should a forum be any different?
> 
> ...


Couldnt agree more Nonnie..I have been in trouble on here and i have been called some awful things along with my dogs!! Im not bothered life goes on this is a forum!! Theres more important things in life to deal with!!!

I have always respected other peoples views and i find its really hard that people cant respect mine instead i get silly messages and red blob!!!
But hey like i said life goes on


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> BORDIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> bordie! you can come out now
> lol
> DT


Hahaaaa......DT you just made me day!!!:001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm not an old twt! Lol xD 

Has she really left?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> How do you no she's left?


We dont for sure but saw that in her signature and thought i had to share with you all as it made me laugh


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> I see Rachh has now left the forum!! Oh dear what ever happened!
> 
> She has got in her signature:
> 
> ...


I had to laugh at the comment in siggy.......LOL 
That deserves a ban in my opinion, folk have been banned for a whole lot less.

Anyway, it's hailing here orrible weather!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Nicci said:


> I had to laugh at the comment in siggy.......LOL
> That deserves a ban in my opinion, folk have been banned for a whole lot less.
> 
> Anyway, it's hailing here orrible weather!


I got an infraction for less!!!!  

Horrid weather i know!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

IrishSetter said:


> I'm not an old twt! Lol xD
> 
> Has she really left?


I may be! but I couldn't care less! been called worse things in my time!! sticks and stones etc!!
lol
DT


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

It is rude, i am not old either  xxx


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Nicci said:


> I had to laugh at the comment in siggy.......LOL
> That deserves a ban in my opinion, folk have been banned for a whole lot less.
> 
> Anyway, it's hailing here orrible weather!


LOL thats it! instant ban! you went off topic to weather


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I may be! but I couldn't care less! been called worse things in my time!! sticks and stones etc!!
> lol
> DT


Ay but atleast you act your age!! Shame we cant say the same about all


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> I got an infraction for less!!!!
> 
> Horrid weather i know!


We have a massive storm, stair rods and hail stones. Its great, although Sky has gone off and i was watching Criminal Minds


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

oh yeah! it was torrential rain here before and now its sunny 

sorry for off topic but everyone else mentioned the weather


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> We have a massive storm, stair rods and hail stones. Its great, although Sky has gone off and i was watching Criminal Minds


Aw..I hate it when thats happens..Blimmin pain in the back side! You will just have to talk to us all instead


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Ay but atleast you act your age!! Shame we cant say the same about all


Well there's many that would disagree with you on that one DD!
Wish I had a pound for everytime my duaghter said to me!
How old are you Mother? please remind me!

lol
DT


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

We are having a really bad hail storm now, bloody weather xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well there's many that would disagree with you on that one DD!
> Wish I had a pound for everytime my duaghter said to me!
> How old are you Mother? please remind me!
> 
> ...


LOL..thats different because thats in the real world haha!!

I think you act your age anyway!! and at least you can have a laugh at the same time!!


----------



## SemolinaPilchard (Jun 16, 2009)

Singing: another one bites the dust *clap clap* another bites the dust....and another ones' gone, an another one's gone... another one bites the dust *clap clap* Singing: Lol


sorry couldnt resist


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> I see Rachh has now left the forum!! Oh dear what ever happened!
> 
> She has got in her signature:
> 
> ...


I may be an old **** but im not wrinkly yet!! (well not all over!) 001_tt2:xxx


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Thunder rolling in again, just thought I'd get in on the act.  
Why has the toys come out of the pram again, thought it was all sorted the last time as she got loads of responses to the other wobble she had.  and she was posting quite happily. Oh well nowt so queer as folk


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

My sky's gone off and we've got thunder now. but that bit of news has made my day.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

And I dont regard myself as old, though been called worse than that


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

bird said:


> Thunder rolling in again, just thought I'd get in on the act.
> Why has the toys come out of the pram again, thought it was all sorted the last time as she got loads of responses to the other wobble she had.  and she was posting quite happily. Oh well nowt so queer as folk


Are you in Clayton Newcastle under lyme?xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

bird said:


> Thunder rolling in again, just thought I'd get in on the act.
> Why has the toys come out of the pram again, thought it was all sorted the last time as she got loads of responses to the other wobble she had.  and she was posting quite happily. Oh well nowt so queer as folk


It was because i had a "Debate" about Cesar Millian with her she accused me of attacking her  go read the thread i did nothing wrong i gave my views end of she didnt like that and left me bad rep!! very childlish!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> My sky's gone off and we've got thunder now. but that bit of news has made my day.


Same here!! Funny we was just discussing it when i saw haha!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Well all I can say is the last time I looked I have a few inches but no wrinkles


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

If im being honest i found it absolutely pathetic that she started a thread saying she was leaving and then 10mins later she was talking and laughing to everyone. 

At the end of the day i personally think she was very immature for her age and couldnt handle the fact that she wasnt centre of attention on the forum. 

And obviously her flirting didnt get her anywhere either!!!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

MADCAT said:


> Are you in Clayton Newcastle under lyme?xxx


Guilty...........


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

And also while im on a rant. 

wheres MY thunder storm???? I have sun!!! xx


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> It was because i had a "Debate" about Cesar Millian with her she accused me of attacking her  go read the thread i did nothing wrong i gave my views end of she didnt like that and left me bad rep!! very childlish!!


Now thats naughty in my opinion. If I cant leave a good rep I wouldnt do it. Just because you cannot agree with folk dont mean you should be nasty.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

bird said:


> Guilty...........


I am just across the A34 from you by The Orange Tree  xxx


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

MADCAT said:


> I am just across the A34 from you by The Orange Tree  xxx


Oh the new houses built behind [email protected] etc...


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey ho .. another satisfied customer!!

If you can't stand the heat etc etc!!:001_tt2:

Lovely here btw, beautiful and sunny and I'm off home in 26 mins!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

kath123 said:


> If im being honest i found it absolutely pathetic that she started a thread saying she was leaving and then 10mins later she was talking and laughing to everyone.
> 
> At the end of the day i personally think she was very immature for her age and couldnt handle the fact that she wasnt centre of attention on the forum.
> 
> And obviously her flirting didnt get her anywhere either!!!


I found it unconfortable, thought i was on another forum sometime's


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

bird said:


> Now thats naughty in my opinion. If I cant leave a good rep I wouldnt do it. Just because you cannot agree with folk dont mean you should be nasty.


It doesnt bother me in the slightest ok its not nice for you to think people thought you had said something worth bad repping but i know i didnt deserve it so i am not bothered if i had deserved it then i would be bother that some one felt the need to!!

She has achived nothing by giving me it because its not going to change my views on the subject in question!! ut:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

bird said:


> Oh the new houses built behind [email protected] etc...


Yep i am there


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> I found it unconfortable, thought i was on another forum sometime's


It was abit over the top!! and she moaned about not being welcomed i found that she tried to push other members out of threads i saw her do it to me and others it doesnt bother me but what will new members think!!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> It doesnt bother me in the slightest ok its not nice for you to think people thought you had said something worth bad repping but i know i didnt deserve it so i am not bothered if i had deserved it then i would be bother that some one felt the need to!!
> 
> She has achived nothing by giving me it because its not going to change my views on the subject in question!! ut:


I bad reped her for that thread. Bet she's reading this and lapping it uput:Can't say what i think or i'll get banned:001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> I bad reped her for that thread. Bet she's reading this and lapping it uput:Can't say what i think or i'll get banned:001_tt2:


Okies so she recieved abit of bad rep last night then!! A few people told me they bad repped her for the comments on the CM thread


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

HAHAHA!
Lol im sorry but things like that get my back up, i think that after her "im leaving cos im left out" sherade, she still didnt get enough attention 
Also had no one told her that wrinkles are a sign of a lived life!


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

just read this, not really interested so much in rach leaving but how come all you guys got storms or hail???? iv just had boring clouds all day. so unfair!!!!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Have just read the CM debate, well   if thats why then byebye


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> just read this, not really interested so much in rach leaving but how come all you guys got storms or hail???? iv just had boring clouds all day. so unfair!!!!


Its cleared up her now still looks dull out side but thunder and rain has stopped!



bird said:


> Have just read the CM debate, well   if thats why then byebye


My thoughts exactly! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> just read this, not really interested so much in rach leaving but how come all you guys got storms or hail???? iv just had boring clouds all day. so unfair!!!!


You can have em its throwing it down and I've just realised I've got no garlic in and got go out in this hmy:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

MADCAT said:


> Yep i am there


I'm just off Dartmouth Ave


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

Awh its lovely here atm


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Am going get wet need garlic, back once me lasagnes done :001_tt2:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

bird said:


> I'm just off Dartmouth Ave


Not far from me, small world isnt it  xxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

im quite shocked by whats shes wrote, age shouldnt come into anything i find her comments very awful. everyone gets older


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> People need to stop taking things that are said online so seriously. Whatever you say and read on a forum has to influence over your real life, it doesnt affect your day to day activities. Its all just words, posted by faceless entities.
> 
> If people are really that senstitive, then maybe online isnt the place for them. Life isnt all happy clappy, so why should a forum be any different?
> 
> ...


I thought we when all on the internet to have fun and to do research to learn something new everyday and make friend along the way


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> I found it unconfortable, thought i was on another forum sometime's


What other forum would that be then? Beth


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

She has left cos she disagrred about what?? She posted that on her sig cos of what?? Oh wait dont tell me , i couldnt give a monkeys twopence!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

OMG and I thought she was too 

Nice to know I've been labelled a tw*t


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

CanIgoHome said:


> I thought we when all on the internet to have fun and to do research to learn something new everyday and make friend along the way


When interacting with other humans, be it online or in real life, you arent going to get on with everyone. People dont all think the same, and dont react the same.

I see the internet as a place to entertain myself, not other people. It doesnt bother me if im liked or not, as it makes absolutely no difference to me, and doesnt affect how i feel one little bit. As soon as my PC is turned off, then it all ceases to exist.

Yes, you can make "friends", but its not real life, and shouldnt be treated as such. I wont change my opinions and views just incase i upset someone. If they dont like it, its hardly my problem. Im not at all nasty in my posts, but i will say what i believe and what i think, i will give my advice, and what people do with that is up to them.

I wont sacrifice who i am for anyone.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> She has left cos she disagrred about what?? She posted that on her sig cos of what?? Oh wait dont tell me , i couldnt give a monkeys twopence!


She did it because i didnt agree with her on the cesar millian thread i think!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> She did it because i didnt agree with her on the cesar millian thread i think!!


well if thats the case then i say good bye to her, if she cant accept people have different views then she needs to grow up


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> well if thats the case then i say good bye to her, if she cant accept people have different views then she needs to grow up


hehe...funny you should say that because she told me to grow up!!

No lose to the forum imho..


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> hehe...funny you should say that because she told me to grow up!!
> 
> No lose to the forum imho..


well shes the one with her lip on she needs to grow up :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> She did it because i didnt agree with her on the cesar millian thread i think!!


I just read it Kezzles, all she was doing was trying to wind you up, shes gone now hun. I wont be talking to anyone who thinks im a TWT . LMAO! whetther its true or not!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

If she wants to leave then fair do's but she has shot herself in the foot if she ever wants to return by calling us ALL wrinkly twats! not many peeps will be very accomodating! there is no need to say that about everyone! - Im sure not all of us have wrinkles!!


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh well, im guessing shes coming off my sig....


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> If she wants to leave then fair do's but she has shot herself in the foot if she ever wants to return by calling us ALL wrinkly twats! not many peeps will be very accomodating! there is no need to say that about everyone! - Im sure not all of us have wrinkles!!


LMFAO!!! So true. I ent a wrinkle in sight! Cheeky mare she is!


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> LMFAO!!! So true. I ent a wrinkle in sight! Cheeky mare she is!


All boys do, and im on 14.... Its on the scro.... Im sure you've worked it out by now?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

she probably has the most  or is she perfect??


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

sahunk said:


> All boys do, and im on 14.... Its on the scro.... Im sure you've worked it out by now?


 Sahunk!!! pmsl!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Okies so she recieved abit of bad rep last night then!! A few people told me they bad repped her for the comments on the CM thread





suzy93074 said:


> If she wants to leave then fair do's but she has shot herself in the foot if she ever wants to return by calling us ALL wrinkly twats! not many peeps will be very accomodating! there is no need to say that about everyone! - Im sure not all of us have wrinkles!!


Well she was no oil painting was she?


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Took me awhile to realise who you meant  She could have found a more mature way of saying she was leaving though. Wonder if she will come crawling back in a few days


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

sahunk said:


> All boys do, and im on 14.... Its on the scro.... Im sure you've worked it out by now?


Gee thanks for telling me. NOT! Save ya smutty talk for Rachh, you beast!:wink5:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> well shes the one with her lip on she needs to grow up :001_tt2:


haha.!! This thread has really made me laugh!! I did think twice about doing it  but thought there was no harm in showing you all something that made me laugh! 



Diane&Mac said:


> I just read it Kezzles, all she was doing was trying to wind you up, shes gone now hun. I wont be talking to anyone who thinks im a TWT . LMAO! whetther its true or not!


She was indeed and she did get a reaction out of me..just not the one she wanted!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Sahunk!!! pmsl!!!


:blushing::blushing: It had to be said!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> "Left this forum because the majority of you are all old twts xoxoxoxo
> enjoy growing wrinkles together"
> 
> !


[email protected]t and wrinkly?.....That's the nicest thing anyone's ever said about me...bless her.  :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Well she was no oil painting was she?


Now Now christine!!  

But no she wasnt!!!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> [email protected] and wrinkly?.....That's the nicest thing anyone's ever said about me...bless her.  :001_tt2:


 she hadnt seen your hairy feet!xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> [email protected] and wrinkly?.....That's the nicest thing anyone's ever said about me...bless her.  :001_tt2:


haha...Trust you..Just trust you


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

sahunk said:


> :blushing::blushing: It had to be said!


U crack me up!!xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> she hadnt seen your hairy feet!xxxx


WHAT!!!! you said they were your hubbys!  :001_tt2:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> haha.!! This thread has really made me laugh!! I did think twice about doing it  but thought there was no harm in showing you all something that made me laugh!
> 
> She was indeed and she did get a reaction out of me..just not the one she wanted!! :001_tt2:


Has she left? like is she not banned??? bet she comes back as wrinkle free or something. PMSL


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> Gee thanks for telling me. NOT! Save ya smutty talk for Rachh, you beast!:wink5:


Lol, shes gone now! You're turn! 



suzy93074 said:


> U crack me up!!xxxx


 Thats what im here for...  And abit of dirty talk never hurt anyone...


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> she hadnt seen your hairy feet!xxxx


Hairy back, moustache and beard to go with those hairy feet i'll have you know...xxxx  :001_tt2:



DevilDogz said:


> haha...Trust you..Just trust you


lol, Kerry...you know me...xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Has she left? like is she not banned??? bet she comes back as wrinkle free or something. PMSL


hahaa...No she hasnt been banned!! She hasnt even said she left just what she has put in her sig!!

She comes back and reads this im sure she wont stay long!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

sahunk said:


> Lol, shes gone now! You're turn!


Erm, nah, wait for Rachhes Return .Beth


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> WHAT!!!! you said they were your hubbys!  :001_tt2:


oh Yeah them ones were but onys are far more hairy!! u should see em DD!! omg you could plait them!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Hairy back, moustache and beard to go with those hairy feet i'll have you know...xxxx  :001_tt2:
> 
> lol, Kerry...you know me...xxxx


pmsl ony think ya might need to go to docs,


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> hahaa...No she hasnt been banned!! She hasnt even said she left just what she has put in her sig!!
> 
> She comes back and reads this im sure she wont stay long!!


Agreed, and she wont be welcome back!  saying that about us lovely folk!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

sahunk said:


> Agreed, and she wont be welcome back!  saying that about us lovely folk!


I know wrinkly is one things but a [email protected] is another


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> oh Yeah them ones were but onys are far more hairy!! u should see em DD!! omg you could plait them!


You mean it's not normal?  



DKDREAM said:


> pmsl ony think ya might need to go to docs,


No not the docs DK...hairdressers  :001_tt2:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Why did she leave anyway? Don't really feel like reading through the whole of her thread.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> oh Yeah them ones were but onys are far more hairy!! u should see em DD!! omg you could plait them!


wow...im gob smacked!!! **faints** i think its best i dont see them to be honest!!


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

i feel old and wrinkly today....maybe thats what she means.... lol ut:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Why did she leave anyway? Don't really feel like reading through the whole of her thread.


because others had a diffent view on a subject than her's


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> because others had a diffent view on a subject than her's


Now i might be childish, but when people are giving there own oppinions, and you have a pussy fit about it, thats way post the childish line IMO!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> because others had a diffent view on a subject than her's


I just dont understand her at all. one min she was ok the next she calls us!


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> because others had a diffent view on a subject than her's


Ah ok.. It's a forum so I thought it would be obvious people would have different views! I actually think this is one of the most welcoming forums I've been on anyway so


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

i wouldnt worry......i dont feel a major loss, and im sure you all feel the same.

(that sounds really evil, but i dont mean it in that context) lol


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> You mean it's not normal?
> 
> No not the docs DK...hairdressers  :001_tt2:


hahaha! soo funny u crack me up!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I just dont understand her at all. one min she was ok the next she calls us!


It's called throwing your toys out of the pram! I have views that I'm sure people on here will disagree with. I either get on with it and understand I'm not the be all and end all or I don't give my opinion 

I don't think she expected a back lash and couldn't handle it.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

vickie1985 said:


> i wouldnt worry......i dont feel a major loss, and im sure you all feel the same.
> 
> (that sounds really evil, but i dont mean it in that context) lol


Agreed.... I might of liked her, but when she says that.... NO way am i taking any of it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

I belive she didnt give anything to thr forum any way!! I told her if she didnt like my replys to put me on ignore..by saying that i thought i was "the big i am" 

She is childish.hope she finds another forum with childish people to for her to play with!

I accept other peoples views and if i didnt i just wouldnt get involved in the debate end of!! She had it in for me  god knows why


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh well, shes gone now, lets get back to normal PF LIFE!  HAPPY PEOPLE! 

Even though i am happy!


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah come on OLD ONES! be happy 

its FRIDAY!!!! and im soooooo cracking open the wine tonight!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

I hope she has left, cos if she ent and comes on later to read this, well, were all in deep sheet then. 



If youre reading this Rachh- i am not wrinkly!! an nor is my TWT. Beth (ps dont reply hun you on ignore)


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> I hope she has left, cos if she ent and comes on later to read this, well, were all in deep sheet then.
> 
> If youre reading this Rachh- i am not wrinkly!! an nor is my TWT. Beth (ps dont reply hun you on ignore)


LMAO! if she does come back she will have a quick read through and leave for good i think


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Diane&Mac said:


> I hope she has left, cos if she ent and comes on later to read this, well, were all in deep sheet then.
> 
> If youre reading this Rachh- i am not wrinkly!! an nor is my TWT. Beth (ps dont reply hun you on ignore)


i dont think we will be in deep sheet as we have every right to say how we feel after an uncalled for insult. she should be banned.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

vickie1985 said:


> yeah come on OLD ONES! be happy
> 
> its FRIDAY!!!! and im soooooo cracking open the wine tonight!


wahooooooooo me tooooo!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> I hope she has left, cos if she ent and comes on later to read this, well, were all in deep sheet then.
> 
> If youre reading this Rachh- i am not wrinkly!! an nor is my TWT. Beth (ps dont reply hun you on ignore)


I would laugh my socks off if she read this!! because i have said nothing i wouldnt tell her anyway! and i know no one else has!

She will be back no doubt about it! ut: Read this cause an argument and be gone again!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope she wasnt referring to this picture of me in my album the cheeky mare!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> I hope she wasnt referring to this picture of me in my album the cheeky mare!


OMG PMSL what a craker rep on its way


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I hope she wasnt referring to this picture of me in my album the cheeky mare!


omg!!!! Suzy i flipping laughed so much thats is a classic...
You know what it is dont you....its jealousy :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL Suzy! so your the trouble making wrinkle face old one!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I hope she wasnt referring to this picture of me in my album the cheeky mare!


OMG, thats so funny, i recon i peed myself! LMAO


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Hope she is! Im waiting with baited breathe. She wont be banned though , mark my words she wont. Get it?? lmao


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> I hope she has left, cos if she ent and comes on later to read this, well, were all in deep sheet then.
> 
> If youre reading this Rachh- i am not wrinkly!! an nor is my TWT. Beth (ps dont reply hun you on ignore)


 never thought of that, we could all get banned could we


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> Hope she is! Im waiting with baited breathe. She wont be banned though , mark my words she wont. Get it?? lmao


omg!!!! Beth hahaaa:001_tt2:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> I hope she wasnt referring to this picture of me in my album the cheeky mare!


NEXT TIME ASK MY PERMISSION BEFORE YOU PUT MY PIC UP.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> omg!!!! Beth hahaaa:001_tt2:


Lol, i wanna get it... But i dont....


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

hi all, like the pic Suzy, made me laugh, along with other comments on this thread.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> NEXT TIME ASK MY PERMISSION BEFORE YOU PUT MY PIC UP.


:laugh::laugh::laugh: Yes Wrinkly oopps sorry I mean Ony! xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

sahunk said:


> Lol, i wanna get it... But i dont....


S'okies hun , i never get owt you say either, but im cool with it.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

brackensmom said:


> hi all, like the pic Suzy, made me laugh, along with other comments on this thread.


xxxxxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> I see Rachh has now left the forum!! Oh dear what ever happened!
> 
> She has got in her signature:
> 
> ...


 i come back on here & this is what i find.....Insults!!:eek6:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> i come back on here & this is what i find.....Insults!!:eek6:


Sorry noush but it had to be said...it's what we think... 

  love you really!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> i come back on here & this is what i find.....Insults!!:eek6:


hehehe..Noushka means you can't EVER leave again!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Sorry noush but it had to be said...it's what we think...
> 
> love you really!


PMSL..... ive just had a look in that mirror & i know youre fibbing!!!:001_tt2: :laugh:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> PMSL..... ive just had a look in that mirror & i know youre fibbing!!!:001_tt2: :laugh:


Damn those mirrors! Conspiring against me! :laugh:


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

spid said:


> Hmm, well that's pleasant. Oh well, we tried to make her welcome and keep her here! Obviously we just wern't young enough - though I am very young at heart if not in body!
> 
> We had thunder too!


Can we get in crap for this thread???


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> Can we get in crap for this thread???


i doubt it because we have proof that shes said this.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> hehehe..Noushka means you can't EVER leave again!


i woz only gone a few hours & look wots happened! im not sure i can take these personal attacks i might Have to take a break to calm my nerves!:001_unsure:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Damn those mirrors! Conspiring against me! :laugh:


theyre definatley telling the truth xx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> i doubt it because we have proof that shes said this.


yeh i spose so and no mods have said anything have they


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> i woz only gone a few hours & look wots happened! im not sure i can take these personal attacks i might Have to take a break to calm my nerves!:001_unsure:


omg!!! god forbid you leaving....you will only come back 1000 times worse let me tell you! :001_tt2:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> omg!!! god forbid you leaving....you will only come back 1000 times worse let me tell you! :001_tt2:


is it possible to be worse!:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> is it possible to be worse!:laugh: :laugh:


Noushka ANYTHING is possible on this PF


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Maybe Rachh was kidding?? 

Not sure I get the point of this whole thread to be perfectly honest, does not seem to me not any less immature than what Rachh is accused of having been...
Looking very briefly at the CM thread looked more like a misunderstanding that was taken too far by some.

Anyhow I didnt follow the posts enough to know whats going on so will leave you all to it lol


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

omg I've never laughed so much reading a thread ! lol

strange girl ...... ut:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Oblada said:


> Maybe Rachh was kidding??
> 
> Not sure I get the point of this whole thread to be perfectly honest, does not seem to me not any less immature than what Rachh is accused of having been...
> Looking very briefly at the CM thread looked more like a misunderstanding that was taken too far by some.
> ...


I started the thread to show everyone something that made me chuckle!

Not immature at all, just thought i would show everyone something that made me laugh..you know with us all being old and wrinkly other people thought it was funny we had a laugh end of!!
If it was a joke then its more immature than i first thought!!
The CM thread was not a mis understanding and bad rep comments and some of the posts show that 

Okies you leave us to it then thank you


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have read most of this thread and too be honest i am disapointed with her. She seemed ok.
But i guess as Nonnie has said we are all (well most!!) faceless. I don't know what she hoped would come of saying that? 

Anyway, i for one at 22 yrs old, actually _prefer_ talking to the so called 'wrinkly tw*ts' on here rather than people who seem to think it is ok to say unessercery insults/obsenities ......................!! 

At the end of the day we wouldn't be here without them and wouldn't know the knowledge we do!!! lol!!  
x


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> I started the thread to show everyone something that made me chuckle!
> 
> Not immature at all, just thought i would show everyone something that made me laugh..you know with us all being old and wrinkly other people thought it was funny we had a laugh end of!!
> If it was a joke then its more immature than i first thought!!
> ...


Well i thought it was a good thread DD it made me chuckle


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

claire said:


> Well i thought it was a good thread DD it made me chuckle


Thank-you Claire had me worried there thought i was the only sad one that actually found its quite funny haha!!!


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

What is this CM thread... To be honest, i think she has been very immature!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

sahunk said:


> What is this CM thread... To be honest, i think she has been very immature!


Its in dog chat and is called something like "Ceser millian debate contiunes"


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

sahunk said:


> What is this CM thread... To be honest, i think she has been very immature!


yeah what is the CM thread, ive only just logged on n missed it all


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Thank-you Claire had me worried there thought i was the only sad one that actually found its quite funny haha!!!


No i think most of us did. must make me a childish tw*t then. not owning up to the wrinkle's though


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> No i think most of us did. must make me a childish tw*t then. not owning up to the wrinkle's though


Thats good then   Well im not admitting to either


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

I just read it, and i think she was being very argumentative, she gives her view, then you gave your view on her post, and she snapped at you? And expected you to not quote her....ut:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

sahunk said:


> I just read it, and i think she was being very argumentative, she gives her view, then you gave your view on her post, and she snapped at you? And expected you to not quote her....ut:


Yep..haha...Sorry but i have my own views if people dont like that then they should put me on ignore!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

You wrinkly T's still here LMFAO! Did she come back? Did i miss owt? Beth


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> You wrinkly T's still here LMFAO! Did she come back? Did i miss owt? Beth


No i don't think she will


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> You wrinkly T's still here LMFAO! Did she come back? Did i miss owt? Beth


Nope dont think she did LOL


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> You wrinkly T's still here LMFAO! Did she come back? Did i miss owt? Beth


Nope, and when and if she does come back, and she says this, im sure she will run a mile!  I wonder what bordie has to say?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

sahunk said:


> Nope, and when and if she does come back, and she says this, im sure she will run a mile!  I wonder what bordie has to say?


He wont get involved, hes a easy going kinda guy Beth


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> He wont get involved, hes a easy going kinda guy Beth


Good, Opposite to me, im right in here!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Hmm so i see  Beth


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

finally some1 who keeps to their word she said she was going and has stuck to it lol

not like the rest of these bleeding hearts who post the empty threads so every1 says "please stay"


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Barney said:


> finally some1 who keeps to their word she said she was going and has stuck to it lol
> 
> not like the rest of these bleeding hearts who post the empty threads so every1 says "please stay"


Eh? She only went last night. Give her time , she might return.:wink5:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Barney said:


> finally some1 who keeps to their word she said she was going and has stuck to it lol
> 
> not like the rest of these bleeding hearts who post the empty threads so every1 says "please stay"


I reckon she will be back!!  You know what there like they just cant stay away!


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Diane&Mac said:


> Eh? She only went last night. Give her time , she might return.:wink5:


yeah just ad a look she aint deleted her profile or anythin so it was probably just a drunken thing i will expect her back before 2morra


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Barney said:


> yeah just ad a look she aint deleted her profile or anythin so it was probably just a drunken thing i will expect her back before 2morra


and theres me thinking i could sleep peaceful tonight!!!


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> I reckon she will be back!!  You know what there like they just cant stay away!


probably heard the grass is greener ELSEWHERE then wen she is waitin 6 hours for a reply will be back sharpish


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> and theres me thinking i could sleep peaceful tonight!!!


you got no chance lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Barney said:


> probably heard the grass is greener ELSEWHERE then wen she is waitin 6 hours for a reply will be back sharpish


hahaaa.... :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Barney said:


> probably heard the grass is greener ELSEWHERE then wen she is waitin 6 hours for a reply will be back sharpish


Ohh dear. Maybe she went somewhere quieter where there are no underhanded digs?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> Ohh dear. Maybe she went somewhere quieter where there are no underhanded digs?


Much much quieter an twice as underhanded ya mean


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

claire said:


> Much much quieter an twice as underhanded ya mean


Really?? not had one crossed word on there yet hun. i like both forums, thats okies isnt it? I mean, i dont have to like just one forum do i??


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Ahh...come on i dont care where she is she aint here


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Ahh...come on i dont care where she is she aint here


that was my point exactly....theres no loss, no one gives 2 hoots really lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> Really?? not had one crossed word on there yet hun. i like both forums, thats okies isnt it? I mean, i dont have to like just one forum do i??


I enjoy the other one too!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> Really?? not had one crossed word on there yet hun. i like both forums, thats okies isnt it? I mean, i dont have to like just one forum do i??


Nah boths good i use a few forums, 


DevilDogz said:


> Ahh...come on i dont care where she is she aint here


lol.............. she will be back


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Ahh...come on i dont care where she is she aint here


I didnt know her, but to say im a wrinkly old TWT kinda made me dislike her a lil . Beth


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> I didnt know her, but to say im a wrinkly old TWT kinda made me dislike her a lil . Beth


I Dis-liked her before that bit!! hahaaa


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

claire said:


> Nah boths good i use a few forums,
> 
> lol.............. she will be back


I think so too, i mean reading back she has bin and gone more than elton john retiremes


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Diane&Mac said:


> Really?? not had one crossed word on there yet hun. i like both forums, thats okies isnt it? I mean, i dont have to like just one forum do i??


what makes ya think i was talkin bout that place? like what ya want for me i couldnt give 2 shades of a sh1t arse


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

I know she will Claire i will be having night mares and everything to night!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Barney said:


> what makes ya think i was talkin bout that place? like what ya want for me i couldnt give 2 shades of a sh1t arse


 2 shades of sh1t arse? I presumed ya was having a pop . Seems i was wrong. Or was i !?:001_tt2:


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Diane&Mac said:


> 2 shades of sh1t arse? I presumed ya was having a pop . Seems i was wrong. Or was i !?:001_tt2:


ya will know wen i am avin a pop


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> I know she will Claire i will be having night mares and everything to night!!


Bets she is watching now lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Barney said:


> ya will know wen i am avin a pop


Ya are a grumpy sod


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

claire said:


> Bets she is watching now lol


GREAT!!!!! Then she will know just how little i think of her


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Barney said:


> ya will know wen i am avin a pop


Yeh ? Really?? Goodie! Cos i ent like my sister and sit an take it off anyone, think i might be a bit like you hun and have a pop back:wink5::001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

claire said:


> Ya are a grumpy sod


S'okies Claire , i can take it hun


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> GREAT!!!!! Then she will know just how little i think of her


Well if ya think it say it hun  much better than being two faced


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> GREAT!!!!! Then she will know just how little i think of her


now now whats going on then did ya not get along?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

claire said:


> Well if ya think it say it hun  much better than being two faced


Exactly!! No doubt she will be back by morning anyway!! Bet ya..what shall we bet.....ermm......a bottle of vodka


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> S'okies Claire , i can take it hun


He is dry n dont mean to offend lol, he cant help being grumpy its in his nature


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Barney said:


> now now whats going on then did ya not get along?


Nope!!! very childish person!  up there own ass


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

claire said:


> He is dry n dont mean to offend lol, he cant help being grumpy its in his nature


Now Now Claire your going to be in the dog house tut tut!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

claire said:


> He is dry n dont mean to offend lol, he cant help being grumpy its in his nature


Like i said Claire, im not like my sister, she couldnt take it or give it belss her, but i can , i ent taking any notice of him.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Exactly!! No doubt she will be back by morning anyway!! Bet ya..what shall we bet.....ermm......a bottle of vodka


I bet ya right,bottle it is lol, we r a hard bunch to resist


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

claire said:


> I bet ya right,bottle it is lol, we r a hard bunch to resist


Well thats it everyone needs a devildog she'll be chasing me again soon i tell ya!!


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Nope!!! very childish person!  up there own ass


dint really know her to be honest  but i respect your judgement honey


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Now Now Claire your going to be in the dog house tut tut!!!!


hehehe im off to hide lol


Diane&Mac said:


> Like i said Claire, im not like my sister, she couldnt take it or give it belss her, but i can , i ent taking any notice of him.


She did have a laugh with him actually, called him swearer boy


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

claire said:


> hehehe im off to hide lol
> 
> She did have a laugh with him actually, called him swearer boy


No hun i wasnt reffering to him, meant in general.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Barney said:


> dint really know her to be honest  but i respect your judgement honey


Im thinking that might have just been a good thing you didnt!!  

Thats it claire you run and hide haha :001_tt2:


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

She was logged on this morning


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> She was logged on this morning


Yeah i know..she must have changed her sig then because when she logged out last night her sig said something about loving bordie!!


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> She was logged on this morning


Ya like Columbo lol


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

NEW DESIGN ON THE WAY​


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> NEW DESIGN ON THE WAY​


LMFAO.....Il take two please!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> NEW DESIGN ON THE WAY​


Thats bloody fantastic, lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

claire said:


> Thats bloody fantastic, lol


every member should get one when they hit 1,000 posts


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Barney said:


> Ya like Columbo lol


I've got a nice mac like him


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> every member should get one when they hit 1,000 posts


haha...does that mean i can have 6 :001_tt2:


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> I've got a nice mac like him


ha ha bet ya look great in that


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Barney said:


> ha ha bet ya look great in that


OH yes
Don't tell anyone though


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Oooo, i want one.... ! If i get 2000, can i have one??  If only Rachh had 1000 posts!


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

Badger's Mum said:


> OH yes
> Don't tell anyone though


ya secrets safe with me chick ssshhhh


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Just to add my 2p's worth

YAY!

That is all 

Peace
Akai-Chan

PS I'll have 10 of those tshirts please


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Barney said:


> Ya like Columbo lol


We labelled Devll dogs comumbo months back!!! mind of infomaton is our kerry! REckon she should change her name!!! her mucky mac needs a wash though

DT


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Barney said:


> Ya like Columbo lol


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> We labelled Devll dogs comumbo months back!!! mind of infomaton is our kerry! REckon she should change her name!!! her mucky mac needs a wash though
> 
> DT


lol i can imagine what its covered in


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Barney said:


> lol i can imagine what its covered in


 :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> We labelled Devll dogs comumbo months back!!! mind of infomaton is our kerry! REckon she should change her name!!! her mucky mac needs a wash though
> 
> DT


Oh the things i have found out ...No i like being devil dogz!! :001_tt2:

I thought you was washing the mac for me


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Oh the things i have found out ...No i like being devil dogz!! :001_tt2:
> 
> I thought you was washing the mac for me


It aint mucky enuff yet DD!! you need to dig up more dirt!!
lol
DT


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> It aint mucky enuff yet DD!! you need to dig up more dirt!!
> lol
> DT


Right i see....Dig up abit more dirt :devil: im on to it


----------

